# scoliosis



## dreamloudxx (3 Oct 2014)

Hello everyone,

I underwent a surgery 4 years ago due to scoliosis and I was wondering if it was possible to apply in the army. Do any of you know anything about having past surgeries and such  ? I asked several recruiters but they never had the answer... thank you in advanced !!


----------



## ModlrMike (3 Oct 2014)

Everyone can apply. 

Whether or not your medical history disqualifies you from service is a question for the medical personnel in the recruiting organization. No one here will be able to give you a definitive answer.


----------



## dreamloudxx (3 Oct 2014)

Alright, thankyou very much.


----------



## Missocean (4 Nov 2014)

Did you start your application? I never got a surgery but I do have a pretty bad scoliosis and got accepted! So, everything is possible!!!  ;D


----------

